# switching to SCSI.

## metalhedd

I just bought a scsi Hard drive for my system, its a Fujitsu Ultra 160 20 GB or something like that  can't remember the details, anyway The controller card should be coming in the mail shortly, its an adaptec 2940.

Is there an easy way to move the installation over to the SCSI Drive instead of the IDE one? Or should I just do a reinstall? (I'm kinda considering the reinstall just to save myself any problems in copying, plus I wouldn't mind doing it again without making so many mistakes in the install  :Smile: 

but if it will be simple to migrate to the SCSI Drive then I Might as well do that.

is there anything in particular i need to add to my kernel (besides the 2940 Driver) to get this drive to work.

are scsi hard drives still called /dev/hd? or are they something different. and could this cause any problems with switching everthing over (Maybe some config file that directly refers to /dev/hda (grub comes to mind)

TIA,

Andre

----------

## delta407

Just partition and format your SCSI drive the same way you did your IDE drive. (Same partitioning makes everything easier.) Anyway, boot up the install/rescue disk (since you can leave your filesystems read-only then) and do this:

```
# mkdir /mnt/old

# mount -o ro /dev/hda3 /mnt/old (or whatever your root is)

# mount -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt/old/boot (or whatever your boot is)

# mkdir /mnt/new

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/new (new root)

# mkdir /mnt/new/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/new/boot (new boot)

# cd /mnt/old

# cp -ar bin boot etc hom lib mnt opt root sbin usr var /mnt/new/

# mkdir /mnt/new/proc

# mkdir /mnt/new/dev

# mkdir /mnt/new/tmp

# chmod 1777 /mnt/new/tmp

# nano /mnt/new/etc/fstab (change hd* to sd*)

```

Then just unmount everybody and you're done!

----------

